# Destin's East Pass - West Jetty



## kylemac

It was a really nice day, the hike out to the end was an adventure of its own, and I had nearly the entire jetty to myself while they stood a pole's distance from one another on the east side.

The water was fairly calm -- overcast with North wind.

Watched some dolphin a couple times and saw a school of rays strafe the rocks.

But no fish -- anywhere! I threw every jig I had and soaked shrimp until they just about fell off from the current. I had one good bite - that's it. No catches reported from anyone else on my walk back in either.

There weren't even any of the normal small bait and snapper working the rocks - no hardtails - no sheeps - nothing.

Over an hour drive and nearly that long of a hike -- and all it made forwas a nice walk - but I was fishing - so no real complaints.

I know they will be there soon enough - can't wait!

Hope others did better.


----------



## mpmorr

Thanks for the report, I have made that hike many times. It really is an adventure but for me there have been very few trips that have not yielded a good fish or twenty. For anyone who has not made that hike, wear good shoes and bring plenty of water.


----------



## PennFish

I was down the beach west you yesterday morning trying for Pompanos and got two small Bonnethead sharks and that was it. Like you nothing moving in the water, got 1 sand flea. Talked to another guy on my way out around 9:30 and he had 1 hit and no fish.


----------



## kylemac

> *mpmorr (3/22/2008)*. . . It really is an adventure but for me there have been very few trips that have not yielded a good fish or twenty. For anyone who has not made that hike, wear good shoes and bring plenty of water.


I couldn't agree more - usually always worth the hike. I have bragged it about my successes there for years. But of course I take out my son for the first time yesterday and nothing!! :doh Gonna hit it again in a couple weeks, though - I will show him I am not full of it!

Good point on the gear -- I walked it a couple times in sandals, but wouldn't recommend it. I tote a back pack also to try and keep at least one hand empty to steady myself as needed.


----------



## devndeb

I have just retired back home to the local area after 22 years in the AF. I was in NJ for the last 13 years and the Jetty scene up there was where it was at. One thing that you guys here might want to consider is getting some corkers. They're cleats that strap onto your shoes for walking on the rocks. They'll walk on just about any rock, no matter how slippery. I used them up there chasing Stripers and the BIG bluefish. They are worth their weight in gold to the jetty hoppers up there...they cost new anywhere from 60-80 bucks, but after a couple of trips with 1 busted rod and some brused and skinned knees, they were well worth the cost. I used the same pair for over 11 years...just spray them off after EACH and EVERY use and let them dry naturally...just a thought.


----------



## jack 'em

shit just hit up the East Jetty...not even close to the walk required for the West, and there should be just as much fish....I was there saturday and there were a few sheephead swimming around the rocks along with no bluefish and no pompano....I left around 3:00 and heard they caught a few pomps after I left. It will get better in aweek or two though.

and check your messages DEVIN!!


----------



## kylemac

> *devndeb (3/24/2008)*I have just retired back home to the local area after 22 years in the AF. I was in NJ for the last 13 years and the Jetty scene up there was where it was at. One thing that you guys here might want to consider is getting some corkers. They're cleats that strap onto your shoes for walking on the rocks.


Welcome home.

As for the corkers -- I am gonna look into them because I love hitting the jetty. But my a$$ is still a little sore from a small spill I took on a slippery rock this weekend.

:usaflagThanks.


----------



## kylemac

Is this what you're talking about? <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN lang=NO-BOK style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: NO-BOK"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o>







</o>


----------



## devndeb

no..those look like wading boots. check Cabellas or google them. I know that every once in a while. e-bay has them...if i can find a pic, i'll post it. Corkers have carbide (typically) cleats very similar to the old metal spikes from golf shoes...they really hold the rocks under all conditions.


----------



## Luminum

Went out Sundayto the west jetty and the bluefish were biting right and left, but no spanish or redfish. It is beautiful out there though


----------



## devndeb

Here is a link for what I am talking about...these are the REAl DEAl when it comes to Jetty Hopping. I NEVER left home without them in the truck...Seemed the best days on the rocks were always the roughest in the surf...as such, the rocks were slicker than goose SH&$!!!

Hope this helps.

http://www.stripersonline.net/cart/shop.cgi/page=korker.htm/SID=PUT_SID_HERE


----------

